# which one to buy



## light yagami (Oct 14, 2014)

Should I buy ps3 or ps4.. I am thinking of ps3 as I am not a pro gamer and also because ps3 is a good media player than ps4


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 14, 2014)

It really depends what games you want to play and what you've already played. If budget isn't a problem I'd say go for the PS4 and enjoy the latest games at better graphics.



> ps3 is a good media player than ps4


 What makes you say so  ?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 14, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> It really depends what games you want to play and what you've already played. If budget isn't a problem I'd say go for the PS4 and enjoy the latest games at better graphics.
> 
> What makes you say so  ?



I think coz of the reason that you can play content from external sources.
But never than less go for ps4 you will surely enjoy it.


----------

